# Stimulation issues advice needed



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, I had my third cycle cancelled on Wednesday, just wondered if anyone has had the same problem as me, can give me some hope or ideas of questions I need to ask at our follow up. 

Here is our story so far; 

Initial tests showed DP has severely low count of 30,000, me no apparent problems normal AMH and everything working. 

1st cycle short protocol suprecur and 150 menopur, overstimulated, E2 went up to 37,000 so was cancelled 

They put me on metformin 1500mg was on this for a couple of months before next cycle 

2nd cycle short protocol suprecur, 75 menopur, still on metformin, only one follicle responded, had me stimming for about 3 weeks in the hope others would catch up but they didn't, cycle cancelled. They told me I have polycystic ovaries, not the syndrome just the ovaries so no usual symptoms and this is why I have responded this way. 

3rd cycle short protocol, cetrotide, 112.5 menopur, metformin, pretty much a repeat of number 2, 1 decent follicle so was cancelled. 

Our follow up isn't until the 6th of February, so in the mean time wanted to get my facts straight. They told me over the phone that they want to go higher next time, but haven't told me more than that, I wasn't really in the mood to ask at the time. What do you lovely ladies think? Xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi JFizz so sorry to hear your frustration and disappointment and really sorry I can't offer any words of advice as have had a different experience on different drugs. Hopefully some of the 'masters' on here will be along to help you soon, just wanted to send   in the meantime  xx


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the hug missmayhem. X


----------

